# What if....



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2017)

Here's the concept-



Hoping this could be fun!



What if Sammy Hagar could drive 55?


.


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2017)

What if something else mattered to Metallica?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2017)

AWP said:


> What if something else mattered to Metallica?


LOL 

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 21, 2017)

What if today was Nickleback's last day?


----------



## AWP (Mar 21, 2017)

What if the Ramones didn't accept you?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 21, 2017)

Ranger Psych said:


> What if today was Nickleback's last day?



And what if they didn't want to be a rock star and didn't like your pants around your feet?


----------



## Dame (Mar 22, 2017)

What if Taylor Swift couldn't shake it off?


----------



## Muppet (Mar 22, 2017)

What if I were nothing (All That Remains).
What if God was one of us (forget that artist).

M.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 22, 2017)

AWP said:


> What if something else mattered to Metallica?



What if Metalicca never got Angry, playing at San Quentin.....that songs sends me into a rage bro.

M.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 22, 2017)

What if miley cyrus didn't come in on a wrecking ball.....?


:-"


----------



## digrar (Mar 22, 2017)

What if the Proclaimers didn't walk 500 miles?

What if they didn't walk 500 more?


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Mar 22, 2017)

What if everybody hates Raymond?

What if Klinger got discharged?!?!?! (M.A.S.H.)


----------



## Bakersa21 (Mar 22, 2017)

What if AC/DC didn't listen to The Money Talk?


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 22, 2017)

What if Jim Croce really did tug on Superman's cape?


----------



## CDG (Mar 22, 2017)

What if Sue (Johnny Cash) had been name Bill, or George, any damned thing but Sue?


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 22, 2017)

What if the Eagles didn't take it easy.


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 22, 2017)

What if he isn't the real Slim Shady?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2017)

What if Elvis wasn't all shook up ?


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 22, 2017)

What if you were more than just a hound dog?


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 22, 2017)

What if a Seven Nation Army could hold you back?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 22, 2017)

What if Journey stopped believing?


----------



## Raptor (Mar 22, 2017)

What if the Bee Gees couldn't stay alive? Oh wait...


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 22, 2017)

What if he didn't know the pieces fit?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2017)

What if Prince didn't party like it was 1999?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 22, 2017)

What if politicians were honest hard working people?


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 22, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> What if politicians were honest hard working people?



And...it's dead


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 22, 2017)

What if people AREN'T people?


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 22, 2017)

What if we DID start the fire?


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 22, 2017)

What if this really is a party, or a disco, or some foolin' around?


----------



## CQB (Mar 22, 2017)

What if he smoked the same cigarettes as me?
What if my shirts were as white as they could be?
What if I could get some satisfaction?


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 22, 2017)

What if it isn't the end of the world as we know it?


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 22, 2017)

What if Rocco hadn't shot that cat?


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 22, 2017)

What if I didn't bless the rains down in Africa?


----------



## CDG (Mar 22, 2017)

What if there wasn't peace when the wayward son was done?


----------



## Bakersa21 (Mar 22, 2017)

What if it didn't Smell Like Teen Spirit?
No Nirvana for us. :dead:


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 22, 2017)

What if it was yesterdays Tom Sawyer


----------



## Dame (Mar 22, 2017)

What if Rick Astley _did_ give you up?


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 22, 2017)

What if Johnny decided to exercise his own agency and not be held down by the racist cisgender -all-the-phobes- patriarchy in Amerikkka and decided he DIDN'T want to "be good?"


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 22, 2017)

What if it was a Ford.....and the levee wasn't dry?


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 22, 2017)

What if there wasn't vomit on his sweater already 

Mom's spaghetti


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 22, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> What if it was a Ford.....and the levee wasn't dry?


What if the levy never broke?


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2017)

What if pimpin' was easy?


----------



## Bakersa21 (Mar 22, 2017)

What if Micheal Jackson didn't Beat It?


----------



## CDG (Mar 23, 2017)

What if Snoop didn't have any gin and juice?


----------



## DasBoot (Mar 23, 2017)

What if Cube did have to use his AK? Could he say it was a good day?


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 23, 2017)

What if Neo wasn't the one?


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 23, 2017)

What if there was clear and non overcast weather on your wedding day?


----------



## amlove21 (Mar 23, 2017)

What if bitches and tricks actually ARE shit? 

What if I didn't jump around? 

What if Baby belonged in that corner?


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 23, 2017)

What if there is more than one way to rock?

What if the end wasn't near and fixing it doesn't require flushing it all away? (any points for crossthread reference to Healthcare! ?)

What if it wasn't going down and nobody yelled anything?


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 23, 2017)

What if I don't wanna be anarchy?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2017)

What if you could touch this?


----------



## Bakersa21 (Mar 23, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> What if you could touch this?


What if you weren't to legit to quit?


----------



## digrar (Mar 23, 2017)

What if I didn't shoot the Sheriff? But I did shoot the Deputy?


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2017)

What if Jeremy didn't speak in class?


----------



## Locksteady (Mar 24, 2017)

What if Queen didn't want it all?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 24, 2017)

What if we didn't rock you...


----------



## Locksteady (Mar 24, 2017)

What if Buck Dharma feared the reaper?

What if Public Enemy didn't fight the power?

What if Michael Stipe found his religion?

What if Johnny Cash didn't fall into a ring of fire?

What if Hootie didn't only want to be with you?


----------



## SmokinOkie (Mar 24, 2017)

What if the snozberries didn't taste like snozberries?

What if bird isn't the word?


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 24, 2017)

What if pinky and brain didn't try to take over the world?


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 25, 2017)

What if they didn't have the Spear of Destiny ?


----------



## sah2117 (Mar 25, 2017)

What if my life wasn't like Oooo Ahhhh?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 26, 2017)

What if there's sunshine when she's gone?
What if the Patriots didn't have a cheating heart?


----------



## AWP (Mar 26, 2017)

What if the Banana Phone was set to vibrate?


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 27, 2017)

What if blue da ba dee da ba die
Da ba dee da ba die
Da ba dee da ba die?


----------



## CDG (Mar 28, 2017)

What if Stacy's mom didn't have it going on?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2017)

What if I didn't wish I had Jessie's girl?


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 28, 2017)

What if 867-5309 wasn't Jenny's number?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 28, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> What if I don't wanna be anarchy?



What if you didn't want to be pretty, pretty... va-cant, or actually sent me my t-shirt after all this time.

...and what if you wanted it all, and could have it?


----------



## x SF med (Mar 28, 2017)

AWP said:


> What if the Banana Phone was set to vibrate?



No NO NO!!!!  Not a Lancelot Link, Secret Chimp reference.


----------



## Bakersa21 (Mar 30, 2017)

What if the dude didn't look like a lady?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 30, 2017)

What if there wasn't a fire on the mountain.


----------

